# IVF treatment ABROAD?



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

hi, 
I'm 40 and have 'unexplained infertility' partner is fine.

We have had two failed IVF treatments on the NHS and so have to now pay for all treatments.  We are told that if we were to go and have another IVF cycle the chances of it being successful would be about 3%.  I did not respond very well to the last shorter protocol and was on the highest amount of drugs possible.  Only 1 egg was transferred and did not make it to the end of the 2WW.

We were told that ED is an option, ED abroad specifically as the success rate can be 50-60%.  I would like to exhaust the IVF side of things as I obviously would LOVE to have my OWN child.  I am wondering how much IVF treatment abroad can cost, is it cheaper than the UK?

Many thanks.

D


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

We've recently returned from Zlin in the Czech Republic and DE IVF is 4500 Euro base cost. Most clinic have price lists on their websites as there are "extras" like medications etc...


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi and thanks for that TheLongRoad

I am struggling to actually get in touch with a clinic! I will take a look at Zlin


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

Ivona, the Zlin coordinator, is fantastic and has perfect English, she lived in America for nearly 10 years, so don't worry about any language barriers with her! They were great, I have nothing negative to say about them. The clinic and care was better than I received at home.


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

janewa, thanks for that info, I don't know about anyone else but I don't like the way IVF is advertised, like a product, videos and photo's of pregnant women, I think it kind of cheapens it all, having said that I have looked at the cost of treatment in Prague and it is a good price for using own eggs, BUT my specialist told me that due to my egg quality being low and the AMH being high the chances of me getting pregnant with my own eggs is slim BUT i have been through two IVF cycles that went to transfer, so the clinic abroad may have a different view, I am desperate for my OWN children, I will show this website to my partner and get more advice regarding the chances using our own eggs. Thanks. Will you be going for it with this company then? x


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

just noticed, at 40 i am too old for this


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

I know women who have been to Zlin this year who are over 40, so you are not too old. Don't rule out donor eggs. It's a big decision and when we were told we had to do donor eggs I went through a big grieving process however I just want to have a family. My frozen embryos are mine. I never ever thought of my embryos as not being mine!


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

ulman said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I don't like the way IVF is advertised, like a product, videos and photo's of pregnant women, I think it kind of cheapens it all,


You are not alone here! I can't stand photos of happy smiling pregnant women and flashing "SAVE NOW" buttons. I would never use one of those websites when it's so easy to organise it yourself directly with the clinic of your choice! I also believe you get what you pay for!


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

hi TheLongRoad... yeah it does seem a bit tacky and cheapening of life.. to me anyway.
After three months of really ttc it looks like we may have to try one more IVF then ED, both abroad, finances are low so we will have to check prices (something I am not looking forward to!) I bet there are package deals where you can buy an IVF and get an ED free!!! heh, hope so! It's now the most important thing to me in my life, yeah and like you i just want my family or just one child, obviously i want it to be part of ME but it's not looking that way, nature is ridiculously stupid sometimes! I LOVE children and would be a fantastic loving mother...


----------



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, I noticed you´re not getting any specific info on costs abroad so thought I´d jump in... just had treatment at Istituto Bernabeu in Spain and the basic price for IVF, own eggs, excluding medications, is EUR 5000. If it doesn´t get to embryo transfer it would obviously be less. Price for DE IVF, including medications, is EUR 7500.

Cheers

B-1971


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

hi bernie1971!

Did/has your treatment worked?
I think in eastern europe it is better priced, we will have to go where it is a bit cheaper and I think Czech and Poland is best, it is a tough decision!! We haven't even seriously looked at clinics on here ! I fear it! I'm bad with simple decisions as it is!


----------



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

Hi! No, my treatment has not worked so far... but I can´t blame the clinic for that. It has a very good reputation and a lot of people are happy with it (see other threads on this forum). It may very well be cheaper elsewhere... I have heard Greece mentioned as well, maybe do a search, I think there is a popular clinic in Athens... 
Good luck!


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

aw, thanks! Good luck to you too!


----------

